# Steed pond nightmare



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If you want to see what combat fishing in utah is like, go hit Steeds Pond in Clearfield. It almost makes me sick to see what goes on at some of these places when someone sounds the alarm that fish are biting.
I caught close to 50 brood stock rainbows yesterday with my son. It was a fish on every cast, litterally! Anything chartreuse and pink would catch fish jigged slowly back to shore. It was less crowded yesterday because of the weather but today there must have been 70+ people lining the banks and i only caught 1 brook trout on a Panther Martin. One good thing though, the DNR is out in full force and writing many tickets. The guy who checked me tonight wrote a ticket last night to a guy that had 9 fish!!!!!!!!!!!! There are signs all over the place at every pond. Can these people not read??? :evil: 
End vent session, off to catch 7'+ fish in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

A few years back the Clinton pond got it,s first stocking for the year, happened to mosey down there with my fly pole. Same thing, fish on every cast, I caught 20+ in about a hours time. For the next 5 days did this every am and evening after work. Do the math this is 200+ caught in less than a week all safety released. I kept my mouth shut about it, second or third day the wife got wonderin where I was racein off too. Told her come on and keep your mouth shut!. Told her I may need a witness & time keeper I need to see how many I get in a hours time. Went on the sixth day am (saturday) and the city was having there fish thing , shoulder to shoulder fishing. :shock: -)O(- fun while it lasted. Glad they are enforcing the rules, they are only as good as they are enforced.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm also glad to see the DWR in full Force.... I was at the Farmington pond over the weekend with my kids and when I pulled up there was a guy putting fish into his car and then returned fishing. He said, he had caught 19, and after I left he said he had caught 26, I not sure how many he kept, but I know it was more then the 2 limit. As I was leaving the fish and game pulled up. I made sure that they checked him and gave the DWR his license plate #. There were also several other people who are completely unaware of the 2 fish limit. -)O(-


----------

